
OpenBSD Jumpstart: Learn to Tame OpenBSD Quickly - vezzy-fnord
http://openbsdjumpstart.org/
======
jlgaddis
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10793831](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10793831)

